# So, are there any problems with it?



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Has any problem found any issues with the new VM TiVo which were not present on the old boxes?

Features that have been removed, any things that seem to be working differently?

How is the guide data?


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

ozsat said:


> Has any problem found any issues with the new VM TiVo which were not present on the old boxes?
> 
> Features that have been removed, any things that seem to be working differently?
> 
> How is the guide data?


My guide last night wasn't showing more than 2 days in advance  so I assume they're still working on that. I'm almost certain when it was first set up though I could jump forward a week.

On top of that, it had periods of slowness for me in the first couple of days, but last two nights I've used it, it's actually seemed faster than my S1.
Features only seem to have been added to.

Only thing I need to get used to is that i'm sure the old position of the TV guide button at the top of the remote has switched sides


----------



## Steve5424 (Feb 2, 2011)

big_dirk said:


> My guide last night wasn't showing more than 2 days in advance  so I assume they're still working on that. I'm almost certain when it was first set up though I could jump forward a week.
> 
> On top of that, it had periods of slowness for me in the first couple of days, but last two nights I've used it, it's actually seemed faster than my S1.
> Features only seem to have been added to.
> ...


If you go to the settings you can force it to connect to the network and download the tv guide info.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

ozsat said:


> Has any problem found any issues with the new VM TiVo which were not present on the old boxes?
> 
> Features that have been removed, any things that seem to be working differently?
> 
> How is the guide data?


How much guide data are we likely to get ... is it the same amount as on current TiVo or is it a rolling 7-day future as, I think, is case on V-boxes (not that I've ever looked - with speed of response of my V-box it would probably take 7 days to scroll all the way!)


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Not really used it too much in anger yet but the features we know and love are there.

Dirk's post reminded me of one thing with the remote - My Shows is where select used to be (which is now in centre of navigation buttons), so we often end up looking at My Shows rather than where we want to be.

Mine last dialled up at 4:00 this morning and says it has data to 23 Feb, but flicking through the guide it peters out on 19 Feb, even on the "terrestrial" channels - only just over a week.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

terrestrial channels have never tended to be updated as much. I noticed that on my S1. I'm guessing the likes of the BBC only publish so much TV guide information in advance.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

smokie said:


> Mine last dialled up at 4:00 this morning and says it has data to 23 Feb, but flicking through the guide it peters out on 19 Feb, even on the "terrestrial" channels - only just over a week.


BBC/ITV only released their data for 19th-26th Feb yesterday afternoon - so you would not have been to see anything there.


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

smokie said:


> Not really used it too much in anger yet but the features we know and love are there.
> 
> Dirk's post reminded me of one thing with the remote - My Shows is where select used to be (which is now in centre of navigation buttons), so we often end up looking at My Shows rather than where we want to be.
> 
> Mine last dialled up at 4:00 this morning and says it has data to 23 Feb, but flicking through the guide it peters out on 19 Feb, even on the "terrestrial" channels - only just over a week.


I agree about the My Shows button, it feels the same shape as the old "select" button under the thumb too


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

Is "My Shows" = "Now Playing", or something different? Can you press the 'home' button (TiVo button RIP  ) twice to go to the recordings list (whatever it's called) or is that what "My Shows" does now?


----------



## PeteM (Aug 11, 2002)

big_dirk said:


> I agree about the My Shows button, it feels the same shape as the old "select" button under the thumb too


Having had a "Glo" remote for the last couple of years, I've been a bit puzzled by these comments... I had to dig out my original silver peanut to find out what you were talking about ! You soon get used to it 

Does a double press on (what should be) the TiVo button still get you to "Now Playing"? If not, that's the one that'll catch me out!

(Snap warrenb!)


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

PeteM said:


> Having had a "Glo" remote for the last couple of years, I've been a bit puzzled by these comments... I had to dig out my original silver peanut to find out what you were talking about ! You soon get used to it
> 
> Does a double press on (what should be) the TiVo button still get you to "Now Playing"? If not, that's the one that'll catch me out!
> 
> (Snap warrenb!)


still works 

TiVo button (let's just keep calling it that for old times sake) pressed twice still goes to "my Shows", which warrenb, is the same as Now Playing. 

HTH:up:


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

Is there any change/improvement to the 30-day rule where programs watched get recorded again after 30 days? (I'm not sure if the "First runs only" has ever worked well for me on S1)

Also, any changes (ability to change) the default to record 5 episodes only for a new season pass. That has caught out a few times when I forget to choose "All episodes"?


----------



## sminkypinky (Feb 4, 2011)

First post, but hopefully a interesting one! I would like to know if the thumbs up/down features works on programmes viewed in On Demand. I must say I am looking forward to using a TiVo again, have a S1 sitting up in the loft gathering dust, been there since I got Sky+ about ten years back, which took me backwards in functionality TBH. Swapped to Virgin last year when rumours of TiVo surfaced, just waiting for the call now.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

geekspeak said:


> Is there any change/improvement to the 30-day rule where programs watched get recorded again after 30 days? (I'm not sure if the "First runs only" has ever worked well for me on S1)
> 
> Also, any changes (ability to change) the default to record 5 episodes only for a new season pass. That has caught out a few times when I forget to choose "All episodes"?


Not yet had it 30 days so can't really comment on 1st question 

You still have First Runs (I think now Premier showing) and repeats choices, unchanged I think, but can change the number kept between 5, 10, 15, 25 (IIRC) or All.


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

geekspeak said:


> Also, any changes (ability to change) the default to record 5 episodes only for a new season pass. That has caught out a few times when I forget to choose "All episodes"?


If you check out the video at the very top of my blog at about 1:35 it shows the default is still 5 shows, but it can be changed.

@Sminkypinky - unfortunately you can't seem to. Weirdly the thumbs up and down noises still sound when you press the buttons, but the thumbs values don't change.


----------

